# RYC swamp cabbage



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Who's going we will be there in full force


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sure we'll likely be there. - I have a big drag race that weekend once again this year, but highly doubt I'll have the car ready none-the-less be in a position funds wise to be traveling out of state & racing.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Planning on it!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Robert & most of our crew will be up there, but I'm out. Just been bleeding too much money lately & still have my burban splattered on the drive doing the lift & motor swap. 

It's actually another buddy of ours' bachelor party, so I'm sure they'll get tore up.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea, I'm out, my nieces 1st bday is sat. So if I take off work I have to go to the party...no ATV'ing unless I want a black eye :/


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def understandable by both so guess I can't haggle y'all lol hope my stuff stays together now that I have it somewhat good on electrical


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with-out my trailer right now as well, sold it last weekend. The new custom 28' is on order though......


----------

